
ISO C++11 Published - aespinoza
http://herbsutter.com/2011/10/10/iso-c11-published/
======
sbierwagen

      Preemptive note for those who are concerned that ISO charges 
      money for the final official text of the standard [...] the 
      final text where ISO asserts copyright.
    

Why are ISO standards copyrighted, and sold for money? Isn't the ISO mostly
funded by member nations? How is this helping to promote the actual _use_ of
these standards, at all?

~~~
noodly
From the FAQ:

"Why aren't ISO standards free?

ISO standards cost money to develop, publish and distribute. Someone has to
pay. The current system whereby users are requested to pay for the standards
they use, not only sustains the development process but also, very
importantly, ensures that the balance of independent vs. government, private
vs. public interests can be maintained."

<http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_catalogue/faq_standards_2.htm>

~~~
nknight
Whining about publishing/distribution costs for standards in 2011 is
laughable. The only excuse for printing virtually anything these days is small
quick reference cards, invoices and packing lists (mostly for shipping), and
labels.

Most of the people that actually work on the standards are paid for their work
by companies in the relevant field.

If the organization was running anywhere close to correctly, their costs would
be limited to typesetting, some organizational work for meetings, and
bandwidth. All of which could be trivially borne by modest contributions of
the governments and corporations involved.

~~~
yuhong
Yea, here ISO is just outdated.

------
idanb
Hooray! Anonymous Functions in C++!

I know VS2011 already supports some of the C++11 specification, and it looks
like GCC has got a number of those features implemented for some time now.
Anyone know how long it might take for people to sync up to the spec
completely?

How long did it take with c++03? I remember I started seriously messing around
with C++ around 01/02 and I noticed with every new version of VS then that
things would just randomly change every few years and took a while before it
became uniform.

~~~
bostonpete
Wasn't there a recent Sutter talk that mentioned that almost all of the spec
is already supported in VC? I may be mistaken but that was the impression I
got...

~~~
idanb
According to this:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2011/09/12/10209291.a...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2011/09/12/10209291.aspx)

They still don't support initializer lists and variadic templates.

non-static data member initializers as well, but they're more of a nicety.
Definitely was one of the nice bonuses whenever I did any c# stuff. Especially
when you have to overload constructors so you can avoid massive initialization
lists.

~~~
idanb
They don't support a bunch of other stuff too, those are just the features
that I was looking forward to.

------
noodly
Thanks :)

